

Synchronize your slides with video, deliver engaging pitch - RuchitGarg
http://www.9slides.com

======
RuchitGarg
Here is the sample <http://9slides.com/Talks/MicrosoftFreeToolsforTeachers>

Suggestions appreciated.

